# Hidraulic turbins



## ricielectric (16 مارس 2010)

HIDRAULIC TURBINS: 
Hydraulic turbines, water flow of the hydraulic energy into mechanical energy from a rotating (dynamic) are hydraulic marina. Hydraulic turbines, the pressure in the setting of a range of water wings "Kinetic Energy" the "Energy Rate", in the range of rotating wings of the turbine rotor 
"Mechanical Energy" ye shall return. Turbine rotor-wing of the profiles, the unit's power, is used according to the number of plants most and transfer of units are designated. Turbines and turbine rotor wing set of wings on the water pressure between a resonance and vibration (to pressure fluctuations) does not occur for the turbine rotor is usually the number of single-wing, setting the couple as the wings are manufactured. The distance between the wings of the turbine rotor, to avoid any cause of obstruction, water always must be more than the input range of the grid. Francis-type turbine rotor to the hydraulic load holes in the top of the drop in the body properly. Also with the suction pipe between the turbine top cover that provides the pressure balance "Balance of Pressure Pipes" can also be used. Also at the bottom of the turbine rotor of the turbine wing in the lower part of the air gap to prevent water from spreading in a homogeneous way to provide "Kepler" and named as the cone shape is made of the same material will be added a part. This piece can be poured in one piece with the wheel, you also can be mounted with bolts. Turbine rotor and the wing of the resistance to erosion, cavitation and chromium-nickel alloy stainless steel is the most ideal. But it is very costly because of the normally produced from steel casting material of the rotor wing tip kavitasyona exposed parts with a minimum 18% chromium and 8% nickel-alloy electrodes are coated with the surface is made resistant kavitasyona. Hydraulic turbines and equipment are approximately 135 years. 19. Century was developed for water turbines and water turbines are spread too quickly to be driven by electrical energy produced genaratörlerde by Oskar MILLER energy transmission lines to customers in remote locations and transported. Load-frequency automatically set in the modern sense can be made to Francis, Kaplan and hydraulic turbines and Pelton type since the 1920s has spread. Now this type are very widely used as turbines are manufactured today by the large powerful hydraulic turbine efficiency is increased until the order of 93-95%.

​
*THE POWER OF TURBIN: *
Hn, Water Net Düşüsü [m], 
Q, from the turbine wheel 1 Sn wings. Debi is also the amount of water [m3/sn], 
γ, Specific weight of water [kg/m3] 
η, turbine that is connected to the mechanical and hydraulic losses Turbine Efficiency [%] to be; 
Hydraulic Turbine and the Turbine Power of N [Kw-BG]: 
Q.Hn.γ 
N = -----------------. η [BG] 
75 
BG = Beygir Force 
1 HP = 0.736 Kw truck. 
Therefore; 
N turbine power [kW]: 
Q. Hn.γ 
N = -----------------. η [KW] 
102 
Numerical Example: 
Net Düşüsü HN = 150 m., Debi and Efficiency of the Q = 135 m3/sn η = 0.90 What is the strength of a water turbine? 
Q. Hn. γ 
N = -------------------. η 
102 
γ = 1 Kg/dm3 = 1000 kg/m3 
135 [m3/sn]. 150 [m]. 1000 [kg/m3]. 0.9 
N = ------------------------------------------------ -------- 
102 
N = 178 676 kW. 
N = 178.676 MW 
1 Megawatt [MW] = 1000 kilowatt [KW]
​
*Structural forms of HYDRAULIC TURBINE:* 
Business style, types of construction, hydraulic low and water flow (hydraulic akımın) hydraulic turbine rotor according to the direction it is possible to be subjected to various categories. 
However, in general, the hydraulic turbine; 
A-Top Pressure Turbine and 
Turbines with B-Free Spray 
To be possible to distinguish two main groups can be seen. 

high pressure turbines:
Pressure turbine of the top group, "Francis Type Hydraulic Turbines" and "Kaplan type Hydraulic Turbines" to enter. This type of turbines for the energy exchange in the figure following simple principle diagram the R rotor turbine rotor from the other before the Mechanism of L Settings and rotor after the S Suction Pipe to the plant is required. 
This type of turbine, turbine rotor wing of the water in the range of the input pressure and water pressure, a fall occurs, it occurs in the fall, the water will serve to accelerate that momentum. The rapidly multiplying wings between the wings of the turbine wheel on the water, the Kinetic Energy of the wheel rotate with the turbines is converted into mechanical energy.

*FRANÇİS TYPE HYDRAULIC TURBINS;* 
Francis type hydrauilic turbins
1 - Horizontal Axis Francis Type Hydraulic Turbines, 
2 - Vertical Axis Hydraulic Turbine Type Francis is to be two types. 
H = 2 - 600 m.lik Hydraulic Low and N = 2 - 800,000 Kw. (800 MW.) 
Are made between the forces. 
Rotation of the turbine wheel, water wheel at the exit of the acceleration reaction force results are provided. Water gives energy to the turbine pressure change. Here, water pressure or suction of the water environment to ensure a closed or wheel must be completely water. Therefore, more amount of water need. 
Reaction turbines for energy conversion, the third Newton's law (Impact-reaction principle) is explained by. 
Known variations; 
• Francis 
• Kaplan, Propeller, Bulb, Tube, Straflo 
• Water wheel











​*Francis Turbins:*

-And open water as a room-helix are two kinds. 
- These are turbines that the water pressure and reaction turbines turn energy into mechanical energy. 
- The radial direction of water flow. 
- Variables are not installed turbines in the best efficiency. 
- This low-speed turbine according to the specific speed, medium speed and high speed during the three groups with ayrılırlar.Hız values (ns) 60-125 slow .225-.125-225 medium-speed is 400. 
- Specific speed, cause the value of 60 is small, not very narrow and long in this case, the loss of the paddle to increase efficiency is reduced. 
- Cavitation distribution is lower than the other reaction turbines. 
- This turbine as n and H values based on other parameters is only a possibility that setting is unique. 
- Fixed load efficiency can be very good. 
- Low-speed type of the value is below the nominal flow rate in ambalman. 
- In recent years, developments on the wheel profile ambalman rates was quite smaller. 
- Snail-type to prevent the harmful vibration with the number of wing-wing wheel is the number you want to be divided between the partners.
*Tiger Type Hydrauilic Turbins;* 
Tiger-type turbines are: 
1 - Rotor Type Hydraulic Turbines Propellers with fixed wings, 
2 - Type Hydraulic Turbines Rotor wings can be adjusted to be two types of Kaplan's. 
H = 2 - 60 m. and N = 2 lik Hydraulic Low - 200,000 Kw. (200 MW.) are made between the forces. 
1 - Turbine Rotor for (Wheel), 2 - Settings wing, 3 - Fixed channel, 4 - snail, 
5 - Dynamic Wheel wings, 6 - Turbine Guide to Bed, 7 - Turbine Top Cover 
8 - Setting ring, 9 - Suction pipe.










​


----------



## ricielectric (16 مارس 2010)

Tiger Turbins:

High specific speed improved efficiency in partial load, and turbine to provide convenience to the different loads and low work these turbines are turbines with the moving paddle.

--Low and high flow rate decreased in the work. 
- Thinking is low because of the presence of cavitation resistance is scarcity. 
- This is very ideal for turbine power plants over the river is a turbine type. 
- Axial flow exactly. 
- Specific rates 700d / d is great. 
- Specific speed of turbine and generator that is much smaller dimensions, therefore the cost is more advantageous than Francis. 
- In addition, the sword has its setting mechanism. 
- Specific speed to grow into the wings of the liquid is reduced number of paddle. 
- According to Francis Ambalman rate is high. 
- Kaplan turbine flow in ambalman is over the nominal flow. 
- A turbine in this way, only (N, n) can be represented by the mountain curves. 
- Variable think is the most appropriate turbine type. 
- Geometry of helix is not circular as in Francis, the speed is lower than the half circle in general is. 
- Finally, the concrete structures snail.

USKUR :

--Kaplan turbines and the bar are many similarities. 
- This turbine as mentioned in the other two turbines are reaction turbines. 
- Kaplan turbine separates from the main feature is hard to paddle. 
- Specific rates 500d / d is greater than D'. 
- Full axial flow in these turbines. 
- According to Francis Ambalman rate is high. 
- Wheel is like a screw in the screw steam ship's wheel or screw turbines are called. 
- Resize the rest, including calculations with all the features covered are the same turbines. 
- Specific rates of growth will decrease as the number of paddle.

FREE for TURBINE jet: 
(PELTON TURBINE in) 
This type of turbine in 1880 and discovered by American PELTON development has continued until today. Pelton-type hydraulic turbines and "Very High Hydraulic Low" and "Small Water Flow and" are used to. In the following figure of the rotor and the rotor Pelton Turbine Bucket Hydraulic Type in a flush of the plain a simple principle of the Pelton has been shown in Diagram. 
Turbine wheel in the shape of wings on the water to the dish pit fiskiyesinin (water jet) to change the result by multiplying the water velocity of the spinning turbine is provided. a narrow pipe system (nozul) and water were to win a speed water jet is created. As a result of the wings hit the water jet kinetic energy, potential energy is converted to. This pressure change in the system occurs on the wings of wheels and turbines do not need a closed environment. Turbines for energy conversion Impuls, with Newton's law describes the second. We prefer to think rather too high. 
The level of breast gushing type hydraulic Pelton turbines above water, as seen as tangential to shovel around the Pelton wheel is multiplied. The collision energy and water speed (kinetic energy) into mechanical work, and has a rotating turbine rotor. Turbine rotor of the water to scoop around to multiply, can be done with one or more of Plain Pelton. Usually 1 or 2 of small powerful Pelton-type hydraulic turbines even though the time, a big powerful hydraulic turbine of the Pelton type 4 or 6 pieces of flat will be found. Pelton-type hydraulic turbines and H = 60 -1,000 m. Between Hydraulic Low N = 2 - 300,000 Kw. (300 MW.) Are manufactured for the power. 
Pelton Turbines Type: 
1 - a horizontal-axis type hydraulic turbines and Pelton, 
2 - vertical axis Pelton-type hydraulic turbines and is to be two types. 
This type also; 
1 - Single straight channel for Pelton-type hydraulic turbines, 
2 - If more than one type of straight channel hydraulic Pelton 
Turbines will be divided into two groups.











*HİDROLİK TÜRBİNLERİN KULLANIM SAHALARI:* 
Hidrolik düşünün ve türbinden geçecek su debisinin değerlerine göre hidrolik türbinlerin kullanılma sahaları değişir. Kaplan tipi hidrolik türbinler, büyük su debilerinde ve küçük düşülerde kullanırlar. Francis tipi hidrolik türbinler genel olarak orta yükseklikteki su düşülerinde ve orta değerlerdeki su debilerinde kullanılırlar. Pelton tipi hidrolik türbinler ise küçük su debilerinde ve çok yüksek su düşülerinde kullanılırlar. Aşağıdaki grafiklerde “Su Düşüsüne” ve “Su Debisine” bağlı olarak hidrolik türbinlerin “ Kullanım Sahaları” gösterilmiş bulunmaktadır. Grafikler kullanılarak hangi hidrolik düşüde ve hangi su debisinde, hangi tip hidrolik türbinin kullanılabileceğini tespit edebilmek için öncelikle hidrolik düşünün ve su debisinin tespit edilmesi gerekmektedir.


----------



## ricielectric (16 مارس 2010)

Microhydro Electricity Basics 
Hydropower is based on simple concepts. Moving water turbine generator turbine rotates back and turns and electricity is produced. Although a multi-component production is already hidden in the moving water. 
Water power is the combination of height and flow. Both should be available to generate electricity. Consider a typical hydraulic system. Water flow from the slopes with the help of a pipe to the turbine is moved. Pressure at the end of the pipeline will create vertical flow. Pressure from the tip of the return pipe to the water turbine generates power. High-flow, and how much it will increase production if the increase. As a result, electric power is produced each time the system is less than the input power. 
Decidir su press height, prune input and output is due in the height difference. Height between two points is taken as vertical distance. High pressure turbine is available on the Net. Net height is always in the system due to friction is less than the height. Pipe diameter directly affects net height. 
Flow of water is the amount of time and unit volume is expressed as. Liters / second, such as. The design of the system used in the design flow is the maximum flow rate. In general, your total is less than the flow. 
Flow measurement of height and 
Before you start designing your new micro-hydro systems generate electricity, or how important measure 4 should do before you can calculate: ​ 
Height (vertical distance between the input and Turbines) ​ 
Flow (in units of the source of the water quantity) ​ 
Length of pipeline ​ 
Electrical line length (up to the expenditure of energy from the turbine)​


----------



## سجودى لله (7 أكتوبر 2010)

شكرا علي هذا الموضوع الجميل 
ممكن ان يترجم عربي


----------



## كرم الحمداني (22 يناير 2011)

عاشت الايادي ياورد


----------

